
Fancy Bear using leaked NSA tools: report - mhoad
http://thehill.com/policy/cybersecurity/346194-fancy-bear-using-leaked-nsa-tools-report
======
jethro_tell
Neat, good thing the NSA didn't patch this so they could find all those sneaky
hackers.

